# Postfix Virtual Mail HOWTO and storing passwords

## SpoonyBard42

I'm building my second mail server based off of the HOWTO here:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email:_A_Complete_Virtual_System

And there's one subject that was not touched on too well, and a few days worth of googling have not turned up. In the howto, they use MailZu as a quarantine manager, which stores MD5 hashes of passwords, while Postfix and Courier-IMAP both use the crypt function to store the password. In the howto, they store the password twice, once as crypt, and once as MD5. PostfixAdmin only uses one password field, and PHP is still rather daunting to me. Is there any way to adapt one system to use the others password format (MailZu using Crypt, or Courier using MD5)? Or is MailZu not a good option for this?

----------

## ator

You can use imap authentication. Need php compiled with USE="imap" and maybe "socket".

----------

